# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  Digital Story Board - Opensource storyboarding application

## sridharavijay

Story boarding is indispensable prerequisite for a medium sized to big.

  Game  Film  Visual Novel

Though there are many ways to storyboard. I created this tool for my own convenience. I have shared this with the community few years back, as a freetool, now I have upgraded it with another big scene option and making it open source.

*Supports*

    Large scene size - 999 * 6 scenes, with images 16x12 size    Medium scenes - 999 * 24 scenes with images of 35x105 size (upto 4 characters per scene)    Small scenes - 999 * 100 scenes with no image support 




*Education*



*Download source: https://github.com/vijaysridhara/DigitalStoryBoard*
*Download binaries: https://vijaysridhara.gumroad.com/l/digitalstoryboard*

----------

